# Windows 8.1 Edition of the Book of Psalms for Worship



## kodos (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear saints,

I just wanted to mention that the _Book of Psalms for Worship_ is now available for Windows 8.1 PCs and Tablets (_not_ Windows Phone, yet). This is the Windows PC version of the iOS and Android apps. It contains some helpful features that for PC users as well. Yours truly is the author of this app, and I hope that it will be a help to Christ's Church. It just went live this morning, so it won't show up in search results, but the following link will take you to the app page.

Book of Psalms for Worship app for Windows in the Windows Store

It has been extremely humbling and personally gratifying to have developed the app, to be able to use my gifts in the service of Christ's Kingdom. This is just Release 1, there are many more features coming in future editions. If anyone has comments or suggestions, I'd love to have them for future releases.


----------



## Andres (Aug 28, 2014)

This is truly a wonderful gift the Lord has used you in producing! Thank you for your labors!


----------



## kodos (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, brother . Appreciate all the support you and the rest of the church has shown over development!


----------

